# Great Winter Olympics...Except for....



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We really enjoyed these games...yesterdays 50K ski and the hockey games were totally awesome. Including the spoof at the closing ceremony on the one leg of the torch that didn't raise during the opening ceremony. That Canadian humor was priceless with that.

The only thing I won't miss is Bob Costas. That guy has got to go...his comments when the games were hosted here in SLC were uncalled for during the opening ceremonies. :roll: I never cared for his arrogrant style of commentary and IMHO they can find a better commentator than him. 

Anywho congrats to the USA teams and all the teams...memories for sure for every single athlete given the opportunity to compete even for a few seconds. That's what makes the Olympics great...the games are for the athletes. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Bob has some nice hair dye though- leaning on the Buster Brown Black


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm OK with Costas. What I didn't like was the rest of the NBC crew. Don't take the Sunday Night Football guys (Chris Collinsworth, Dan Patrick, Keith Olberman) and expect them to do well with an Olympics broadcast. I'd much rather have people I don't know, but that know what the he-double hockey sticks they are talking about.

I like the winter olympics though. But I've had my fill. I'll not care two boots full of spit about any of these sports for another four years, and then I'll watch again.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I really enjoyed watching these Olympic games. I'm sad to see it end, but the summer Olympics are already only 2 years away!  

As far as the commentators go, I'm not a huge Costas fan but I've got nothing against him. to be honest, I'm not a huge fan of ANY national broadcasters these days. Everyone is boring, and only has the obvious to say. Where is the Hot Rod Hundley of national broadcasters? Hot Rod might be an unfair comparison, but my point is that nobody on national TV has anything exciting to say. Where did the mindset of "boring and obvious trumps colorful and enthusiastic" come from anyway? Bring someone in that makes ridiculous, profound statements, and I will be happy! :mrgreen:

K2, what statements did Costas make during the Salt Lake Olympics?


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

While we're complaining about broadcasters, can't we get rid of "buckle up", and Harrington and whoever this PK is, and get back Harpring and Hornacek?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The whole "buckle up" thing has started to get a bit old. 

I agree, I can't stand Pat Kinnehan. He's just a wannabe ESPN analyst.

As far as Alema goes, he's alright. I just think he needs to relax and think before he speaks. You can tell he's nervous. 

I am curious about what Costas said during the SL games as well.


----------



## lamp_abi (Feb 26, 2010)

It's a pity I couldn't relate to this as the Winter Olympics weren't even broadcasted here ! That is such a shame really. Now I'll just be curious regarding the news surrounding the event.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I was sit'n on the couch watching the opening ceremonies for 2002 and BC had some rude comment. You know I've scowered the internet for these comments and have come up empty. I strive to provide factual intel but on this one I come up short. It had something to do with when they came on the air something about SLC and how it wasn't to his expectations including the cameras angles and his jab at SLC. Just struck me wrong wish I could find it. But it made me take notice of who the hell is this numb nuts.

Again IMHO he is arrogrant and needs to be replaced... his attempts at jokes/jester are lame and well I turn the volume down when he was speaking. Yea I can agree with the NFL guys but at least I didn't find them arrogrant and demeaning. But hey that is just me... :wink: :wink: 

I'll keep digging and if I come up with the comments I'll letcha all know.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I agree, I can't stand Pat Kinnehan.


He is annoying as he!!! When your favorite topic is how great "Saved by the bell" was.....get a job!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

There was some good parts of them. but for the hole thing I thought they sucked it up bad.


----------

